# 40 SW case weight variation?



## hubcap (Apr 11, 2011)

I did a random weight check on my 40SW brass (assorted headstamps). It was cleaned and unprimed--just the brass. I checked the case length and they were the same, but as much as 10.5 grains difference!!! Is that too much? I don't usually sort handgun brass, but should i?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That does sound like a rather high variation; did you have any steel or aluminum cases in the pile? :mrgreen:

If you want good, consistent results, then based on what you found, I'd say yes, they should be sorted.
Personally, given that much variation, I'd sort by weight AND headstamp/manufacturer.


----------



## hubcap (Apr 11, 2011)

ALL brass.


----------

